# wanted old ice fishing jigs



## duckkiller (Nov 23, 2004)

hey i am doing something for a school class and i need some old ice fishing jigs of any size and any shape but all must have the hooks still atached cause thats how i will stick them to the wooden frame let me know if you have any thanks


----------

